
US sells $2.6B in tanks, missiles to Taiwan - ilamont
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3718443
======
ardy42
I'm sure they have other procurement projects going on, but in my _uninformed
opinion_ I'd think they should probably concentrate on anti-ship and anti-
aircraft weapons. They've probably already lost if they need to use tanks and
anti-tank weapons.

~~~
PhilWright
True. I would argue that Taiwan cannot stop China from having a successful
invasion. They can only make it so costly that China would not be willing to
pay the price. Both in manpower and political blowback.

~~~
ardy42
I'm not so sure they can do that with tactical weapons. I know it's not the
50s anymore, but IIRC, wasn't the PRC known for using massively wasteful human
wave attacks in Korea? They have a political system that's more tolerant to
wasteful losses than a democracy.

------
crsv
I mean given current market prices thats like what? Two tanks and a missile?

~~~
eljimmy
It says right in the article: 108 M1A2 Abrams tanks - US$2 billion 1,240 TOW
anti-tank missiles - US$299 million 409 Javelin missiles - US$129 million 250
stinger missiles - US$223 million

~~~
reustle
Formatting:

* 108 M1A2 Abrams tanks - US$2 billion

* 1,240 TOW anti-tank missiles - US$299 million

* 409 Javelin missiles - US$129 million

* 250 stinger missiles - US$223 million

